# Best way to add to the Substrate



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Whats the best way to add nutrients to the substarte with out actually draining the water. I use liquid addatives just dont think its helping as much as I would like and the iron addative seems to haze the tank for a couple hours or a day if I add a week dosage...Too much I thought or it was floating in the tank intill it was absorbed by the plants.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Most people here use water column fertilization. If you really want to add nutrients to an established substrate, root tabs of one form or another can be used quite effectively.


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

ADA has some substrate ferts in stick form ......called Iron Bottom and Multi Bottom


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

